# Photoshop CS3 .PNG format



## UnD3R0aTh (Apr 25, 2007)

when i try to open a .PNG file it gives me:
"could not complete your request because it is not the right kind of document"

i was using another version of Ps "CS8.00" and it was fine..is it possible that PS CS3 doesnt support .PNG????

thanx in advance


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

Try to open the file in another program that supports png. Right click the file and &#8220;Open With&#8221;. Try the Windows Picture and Fax Viewer. I just checked and it will open both interlaced and non-interlaced png files. I wouldn&#8217;t worry about CS3 if the viewer can&#8217;t open the file either.

Get back if your viewer opens the file.


----------



## UnD3R0aTh (Apr 25, 2007)

it opened with windows image and fax viewer


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

Adobe has a security update that involves png. Evidently it is included with automatic updates. Help > Check For Updates Now.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

If that don't work ...
And the file is under 200k .. can you attach it here ???
or if under 500k ... Zip it , then attach it.


----------



## UnD3R0aTh (Apr 25, 2007)

uhh its a portal version i think that feature is ripped
"its a trial version so i guess that is not illlegal and doesnt go against the forum's rules"

+i figured it out this file PNG.8BI is missing from
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Photoshop CS3\Plug-Ins\File Formats


----------



## UnD3R0aTh (Apr 25, 2007)

i googled it but i cant find it..anyone using PS upload it for me pls..thanx in advance


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

Copy it over from CS or maybe use this one: http://www.who3d.co.uk/tribes/files.htm


----------

